# Brewcult Rye IPA



## Beamer (23/2/16)

Hey all,

Just tried Brewcults Rye Ipa, really enjoyed this drop. I'm a big fan of Simcoe and Amarillo. Would like to hear others thoughts on the beer and if there is a clone recipe floating around would love to see that too!

Cheers,
Beamer


----------



## nosco (24/2/16)

Could try emailing Hendo and asking him for some hints. I know he started as a home brewer so he might be willing to help you out. Worth a try.


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/2/16)

Definitely email Hendo, we spoke at GABS briefly and he is quite open with info about beer.


----------



## Beamer (25/2/16)

Thanks Lads, will give it a go no harm in trying


----------



## primusbrew (25/2/16)

Beamer said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just tried Brewcults Rye Ipa, really enjoyed this drop. I'm a big fan of Simcoe and Amarillo. Would like to hear others thoughts on the beer and if there is a clone recipe floating around would love to see that too!
> 
> ...


I suspect that this will be very useful:
http://anhc.com.au/images/pressos/Extreme%20brewing%20-%20Hendo.pdf


----------



## droid (25/2/16)

^awesomness


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/2/16)

^ Fkn awesome.


----------



## Mardoo (25/2/16)

There are a few excellent points in that presentation.


----------



## Bridges (25/2/16)

Thanks for the link Primusbrew.


----------



## Beamer (25/2/16)

Thanks Primusbrew, more than I could have ever asked for.


----------

